# darn pests



## bowman13 (Oct 9, 2011)

hi stupid question :homer:. i live in the suburbs and want to get rid of some squeals but one don't want to make a lot of noise (although i have shot my bow out in my yard before with no complaints) and two i don't have a lot of money so cost is an issue.

thanks for the help


----------



## Deadcalm (Oct 5, 2011)

Wear earplugs.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Cabelas just had a clearance sale on refurbed Gamos. The whisper is basically the same rifle as abou 80% of the other stuff gamo puts out just with the noise reducer (just can't call it a supressor). With a heavier, mid-weight pellet around 8.5-9.5 grains, it should he hella accurate and fairly quiet. one of my project guns was a Gamo Big Cat I got from cabelas for $89. It was refurbed, so I put the money I saved on a new one into a CDT trigger and a tune job/new stainless spring and a better scope. Thing will shoot one ragged hole to 20 yards shooting the Gamo ultra mag 10.2 grain pellets, is PURE DEATH on evrything up to chucks, ***** and other similar-sized critters out to 35 or 40 yards and doesn't sound like two 2x4s being slapped together when it goes off. I have about half of the money in it as you would a RWS equivilant. The Benjamin Trail NP is actually another decent springer for the money. It uses the nitro piston so you have a pretty consistant shot and no loud BANG from the spring.


----------



## bowman13 (Oct 9, 2011)

dsm16428 said:


> . The Benjamin Trail NP is actually another decent springer for the money. It uses the nitro piston so you have a pretty consistant shot and no loud BANG from the spring.


thank but how much is it i'm not mad of money and were do i get one. :computer:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Cabelas has the Gamo Big Cat for sale in a refurb _(any kinks should have been worked out during the repair)_ for $94.99 and the refurbed Gamo Silent Cat for $119.99. My Big Cat was a refurb and it came with a full manufacturers warranty. I don't mind buying repaired guns one bit as it means any issues have been worked out of the gun. :thumb:


----------



## bowman13 (Oct 9, 2011)

so you recommend going to cabala's and getting a repaired rifle since it is cheaper and the bumps have been smoothed out. is there brands to stay away from(not trying to put any one down) but i would like durability.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

What do you consider 'a lot of money'?

Not a fan of the brand but a Gamo Whisper is relatively quiet.

If you shop around you can find a used Air Arms TX200 for around $400. Shrouded barrel and accuracy few others can match.

A used Benjamin Marauder with pump isn't a deal breaker and you have 10 shot magaizines, near silent operation and a good kill zone out to 50 yards or so.


----------

